# Slo



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm heading up to SLO to catch the finish of the ToC from Monterey and the start to Santa Barbara the following morning. I'd like to put in a nice 40 to 50 mile ride out of SLO on Thursday morning before the pros roll into town for the big finish. Any suggestions? I know the area pretty well, just not a specific ride...that perhaps takes in See Canyon?
Thanks!


----------



## bigdraft (Nov 21, 2005)

*SLO rides*

One of my favorite rides out of SLO is to park at Cuesta College and ride Hwy 1 north until you get to Cyucos and turn up a small road called Old Creek Rd. Follow this until you get to Hwy 46. Cross it and continue on Santa Rosa Creek Rd. Follow this up and over and then down into Cambria. Get something to eat and hit Hwy 1 back to SLO. maybe a bit more then 40 miles but an all time great ride none the less


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

bigdraft said:


> One of my favorite rides out of SLO is to park at Cuesta College and ride Hwy 1 north until you get to Cyucos and turn up a small road called Old Creek Rd. Follow this until you get to Hwy 41. Cross it and continue on Santa Rosa Creek Rd. Follow this up and over and then down into Cambria. Get something to eat and hit Hwy 1 back to SLO. maybe a bit more then 40 miles but an all time great ride none the less



Thanks for that ride tip...I especially like the sound of that route because the last half of the ride should be with a nice tail wind! I'll map it out and me and the fellas will ride it the morning before the pros roll into SLO.


----------



## Tim M (Apr 21, 2005)

What bigdraft said--good ride. Good climbs, attached is some info for part of it.

Another option with less climbing that takes in See Canyon (not all, part of it is dirt, I assume you are roading all) is a loop south near Avila Beach (maybe a short sidetrip), then a loop northish to Morro Bay taking Turri road (a small climb there). Then back past Cuesta into town along race finish.


----------



## tjp (Aug 16, 2004)

*Opposite direction*

Try that ride in the opposite direction if you're not afraid of a nasty climb (the last part of SR Creek road is quite steep. Old Creek road is a fun descent and you do the flat, straight highway hump on the way out vs. on the way back. Nicer, to me. Great ride.


----------



## bigdraft (Nov 21, 2005)

tjp said:


> Try that ride in the opposite direction if you're not afraid of a nasty climb (the last part of SR Creek road is quite steep. Old Creek road is a fun descent and you do the flat, straight highway hump on the way out vs. on the way back. Nicer, to me. Great ride.


I can imagine. When I was descending into Cambria I was impressed with the steepness of some of those switchback ramps. Either way it's one of my all time favorite rides.


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

bigdraft said:


> I can imagine. When I was descending into Cambria I was impressed with the steepness of some of those switchback ramps. Either way it's one of my all time favorite rides.


Thanks for great info...we'll probably do the Old Creek Road/SR Creek loop...but anyone's guess clockwise vs CCW. We'll probably decide based on the wind forecast. What time does it start howling up that way, anyhow...10 - 11 in the morning? We're planning to roll out around 8 or so from Cuesta.


----------



## bigdraft (Nov 21, 2005)

OrbeaXLR8R said:


> Thanks for great info...we'll probably do the Old Creek Road/SR Creek loop...but anyone's guess clockwise vs CCW. We'll probably decide based on the wind forecast. What time does it start howling up that way, anyhow...10 - 11 in the morning? We're planning to roll out around 8 or so from Cuesta.


That shoud be fine as far as the prevailing winds are concerned. Just make sure you have a some kind of climbing cluster on for two places on OC and SRC that are a more then a little steep.

have fun


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

bigdraft said:


> That shoud be fine as far as the prevailing winds are concerned. Just make sure you have a some kind of climbing cluster on for two places on OC and SRC that are a more then a little steep.
> 
> have fun


How 'bout a compact crank, with a 34 tooth small chain ring and a 12-25 cassette. I rarely ever have you use the 34-25 combo, but there are one or two climbs here in Ventura County where I take advantage of it, and then ALWAYS climbing Gibraltor Road above Santa Barbara, if only to get a little rest while climbing that 9 mile monster!


----------



## bigdraft (Nov 21, 2005)

OrbeaXLR8R said:


> How 'bout a compact crank, with a 34 tooth small chain ring and a 12-25 cassette. I rarely ever have you use the 34-25 combo, but there are one or two climbs here in Ventura County where I take advantage of it, and then ALWAYS climbing Gibraltor Road above Santa Barbara, if only to get a little rest while climbing that 9 mile monster!


Well I've done it more then a few times in my 39-23, but one time when I did it with a 21 I had to dab on the little wall just north of hwy 46, before the top of the climb. So I would think your gearing is fine.


----------

